# Organic Miracle-Gro soil contents



## Moozillion (Jan 8, 2013)

In a thread on the Enclosures section there has been discussion of the organic Miracle-Gro products, so I decided to contact the company and get answers "straight from the horse's mouth," so to speak. I emailed them first and heard back promptly by email the next morning. I also called them on the phone.

First the email, from Ms. Karen Rausch, Consumer Response Representative. She sent me 2 attachment describing their products.

1) MIRACLE-GRO ORGANIC POTTING SOIL: It contains (by weight) 40-70% composted bark, 30-60% sphagnum peat moss, 3-7% Pasteurized Poultry Litter. The poultry litter is "from an organic certified source." The potting soil also contains OMRI Certified Yucca Plant Extract (an organic wetting agent).

2) MIRACLE-GRO ORGANIC TOPSOIL AND GARDEN SOIL: "contain actual soil from the earth in addition to compost." 10-30% forest product/compost, 15-40% Pasteurized poultry litter "from an organic certified source," 5-10% sphagnum peat moss, and 5-15% bovine manure. 

Additional information on those attachments said: "Not considered hazardous by OSHA," "inherently biodegradable" and "practically non-toxic." It did say inhalation may aggravate asthma and to keep it out of your eyes (duh).

I also spoke with a very nice man at Scotts/Miracle-Gro named Tom (888) 270-3714. I explained our issues and questions. He said that Miracle-Gro is a company NAME. Just because something says Miracle-Gro on it, doesn't mean there are synthetic chemicals in it. He says the organic products have NO synthetic chemicals whatsoever, and are considered non-toxic. He also said that they and other companies are responding to consumer pressure to come up with more organic products and fewer toxic synthetics. 

So that's what I was able to find out.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 8, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> In a thread on the Enclosures section there has been discussion of the organic Miracle-Gro products, so I decided to contact the company and get answers "straight from the horse's mouth," so to speak. I emailed them first and heard back promptly by email the next morning. I also called them on the phone.
> 
> First the email, from Ms. Karen Rausch, Consumer Response Representative. She sent me 2 attachment describing their products.
> 
> ...



Thanks for calling! So I am assuming then that the topsoil and garden soil would be safe for our Torts?


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 8, 2013)

thank you for clearing this up! from my understanding, it is okay to use ORGANIC miracle grow with your torts. also, that they are going to be producing products even more tort friendly in the future!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for taking the time to clarify some of this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 8, 2013)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Moozilion said:
> 
> 
> > In a thread on the Enclosures section there has been discussion of the organic Miracle-Gro products, so I decided to contact the company and get answers "straight from the horse's mouth," so to speak. I emailed them first and heard back promptly by email the next morning. I also called them on the phone.
> ...



It seems that way to me- at least for an adult tort. But I'm a beginner and I bow to the knowledge of more experienced folks. I don't know if I'd want to put hatchlings in this stuff myself.


----------



## Edna (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for checking that out, Moo. Your findings affirm my own understandings of the Miracle-Gro organic products. I have been using them with my tortoises for the past year or so with no problems. I have a healthy long-term population of earthworms growing in there as well. The oft-touted "top-soil" products can be quite variable from producer to producer, and even from bag to bag. Some of the bagged "top-soil" I've purchased was course sand that needed a lot of amendments to allow even the growth of grass and weeds. NOT good enough for my torts.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad I could help! (...and it makes me feel a little better since I've already been using their organic potting soil for Elsa's enclosure!)


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 8, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> Glad I could help! (...and it makes me feel a little better since I've already been using their organic potting soil for Elsa's enclosure!)



Well as soon as I feel better it is off to the store to get some and plant my seeds!


----------



## Tortus (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a bag of it, and the only thing that concerned me for use with the tort was the manure content. I was unsure so I only used it for growing plants. I figured it wouldn't have any chemicals since it says organic.


----------



## Tortilla1989 (Jan 8, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> Glad I could help! (...and it makes me feel a little better since I've already been using their organic potting soil for Elsa's enclosure!)



YAYYY!!! My Question was answered! I JUST posted a thread about this, I bought the Miracle Gro Organic Potting soil and after reading your original posts I held off using it until I heard back from all you guys! Thank you for finding out for all of us really helps clear up that debate. 

Pics attached, this is the soil your talking about correct?

_Tortilla_


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe its pretty much the same..not sure though..they are talking about soil, you are talking about potting mix...


----------



## Tortilla1989 (Jan 8, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> I believe its pretty much the same..not sure though..they are talking about soil, you are talking about potting mix...



OH crap... you mean they could be two different things?!?! I know nothing about gardening or have a green thumb, good thing I can keep cactus alive! Where is Martha Stewart when you need her. Help!


----------



## Creedence (Jan 9, 2013)

I posted this on the original thread about this, but I think it'd be good to post here as well. I bought a huge bag of the organic GARDEN soil, and it was literally FULL of glass and trash. I was quite upset. I would not buy it for a tort.

It's extremely thoughtful of you to go through contacting them though! Thank you


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2013)

Tortilla1989 said:


> Moozilion said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I could help! (...and it makes me feel a little better since I've already been using their organic potting soil for Elsa's enclosure!)
> ...



Yes. That is exactly what I have and that is what we are talking about.




Tortilla1989 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe its pretty much the same..not sure though..they are talking about soil, you are talking about potting mix...
> ...




Yes, we are talking about 2 different products: Miracle-Gro Organic POTTING SOIL and Miracle-Gro Organic TOPSOIL and GARDENSOIL. According to the company they contain similar ingredients, the only difference seems to be that the GARDENSOIL and TOPSOIL also contain real dirt and bovine manure, and do NOT contain the Yucca extract (for holding moisture)




Creedence said:


> I posted this on the original thread about this, but I think it'd be good to post here as well. I bought a huge bag of the organic GARDEN soil, and it was literally FULL of glass and trash. I was quite upset. I would not buy it for a tort.
> 
> It's extremely thoughtful of you to go through contacting them though! Thank you



HOLY COW!!!!  That's AWFUL! Guess I'd better check each batch before using it. THANKS!!!!


----------



## crocididdle (Jan 9, 2013)

Moozilion said:


> In a thread on the Enclosures section there has been discussion of the organic Miracle-Gro products, so I decided to contact the company and get answers "straight from the horse's mouth," so to speak. I emailed them first and heard back promptly by email the next morning. I also called them on the phone.
> 
> First the email, from Ms. Karen Rausch, Consumer Response Representative. She sent me 2 attachment describing their products.
> 
> ...



Should get this stickied!! Very good knowledge!


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 9, 2013)

i second the worthiness this has as a sticky


----------

